# Anyone see any issues with this sump design?



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

so basically here is whats up...

water comes into the back right chamber (as viewed in the iso) via a sypen tube fromt he main tank... this chamber (which contains the skimmer) fills with water and overflows into the left back chamber... This chamber contains a pump and the heater... the water is then pumed into the tank, or the fuge.... The water that is pummed into the fuge eventually flows over the top and back into left rear chamber...

When a water changes is needed the left rear chamber can be emptied via a drain tube with a valve... then simply heated and pumped through the system...

any thoughts...

the foot print is 10"x10" and it is approx 12 inches tall... the rear chambers have a foot print of 5"x5"... this should add about 5 gallons to the volume of the tank...

prolly going get like a 80 gph pump and runn 60 or so to the tank and 20 to the fuge...

-me


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

predator

I have absolutely no experience with salt water and the closest that I have ever come to a refugium is the induction of plants into and lighting for the second chamber of my sump.

The details which you posted appear similar to several prefab wet/drys.

Having said the above and IMHO you will be way better off, if you have the available space, to use a horizontal instead of a substantially vertical process.

In addition and as I am sure you know the rated capacity of the external pump which you are proposing is based on zero head and the pump size will need to be based on head (energy) losses and the head/discharge curve for your pump.

Based on my visiting with SW folks the rate of flow required in the tank is much greater than that which will allow appropriate filtration.
The wet/dry will only be effective at turnovers of 10 per hour or less.
Hence they have power heads in their tanks.

TR


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess i should have expained better... this will be running a 10 gallon tank MSOWLR (mantis shrimp) tank and will be sitting right beside the tank so no head...

What is the right turn over rate for a fuge? like 5/hour or less?

-me


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

no offense, but it seems overly complicated, why not just set up a small 5 or 7 gallon tank, with a light over it, have gravity feed into the tank, and a small pump that returns the water into the main tank, or... just keep up with the water changes on the 10 gallon, all this stuff isnt really neccesary at all unless you just really want a fuge.


----------

